# Enter to win



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Is it ok to share this?

Enter our drawing and you could win a whole case (6 bags) of Omega Egg Maker!

http://info.mannapro.com/win-a-whole-case-of-omega-egg-maker/

Good luck!


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks, it works for me.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Cool!......


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks robopetz!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, a case would last long of those small bags but it is still free.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Yea!! I love freebie contests. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That's cool!


----------



## AuroraHawk (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cool, cheers.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks! Maybe someone on here will win!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

No problem y'all. Sharing is caring right!?... Hahaha jk jk. It would be nice if someone here won.


----------

